# Suggestion for Last Minute Rentals [merged]



## sallan513 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there any way we can extend the period of time to post rentals for this area?  It would really help out by allowing more time to find flights and make other arrangements if it was extended out to 60 days.  Just a suggestion!  Love the site and the BBS...

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

For longer term needs, both rentals wanted and rentals offered (i.e. "wish ads") can be placed in the Timeshare Marketplace.   TUG Members can post there at no cost.


----------



## sallan513 (Feb 2, 2010)

I know, but there is no $700 limit on the rentals in there


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 2, 2010)

The LMR limit has been $ 700 for years, perhaps with escalating fees there should be consideration for an increase.

Perhaps a COTSA (Cost of Time Sharing Adjustment :rofl: ) is due


----------



## sallan513 (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed....with MF's going through the roof and exchange fees up as well it's almost impossible to recoup it in a rental...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

This is brought up every 2 or 3 mos.  To see the why it hasn't been changed, use the "search this forum" button and search for "Last Minute Rentals."  

For rentals over $700 or 45 days, we have an extensive classified section in the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## funtime (Feb 4, 2010)

*Use of other venues as well*

While the last minute rental site is helpful, I find that too few TUGGERS really want to travel at the last minute.  For these situations, where the week is looming and no one bites,  Craig List positings at the destination are the way to go.  You may not get a better price, but you will get more interest.  Funtime


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 4, 2010)

I am going to suggest that the rental fee be lowed. to $691...
Maintenance fees varying widely by timeshare so the CPI is a good index.  Since a lot of us cook in the timeshare, its even cheaper...

Since...

Compared to the same period last year, the consumer price index is 1.3% lower, with the food index declining from a year earlier for the first time in 40 years. Consumer prices have been falling on an annual basis since March.

Purely a joke of course.

KT


----------



## Jesse6283 (Feb 15, 2010)

*$700 maximum not paying my maintenance fees! Change 45 day rental $ Maximum limit!*

What do you think fellow Tuggers? 
A lot of maintenance fees have gone up, and there is a restriction on the 45 day posting for $700. I feel that a lot of people look here for rentals, but they do not look at the Marketplace, especially since it  is hard to navigate too. Realistically, with Marriott and other maintenance fees being $1000 per week, I think this should be bumped up to $1500 max. Supply and Demand will still exist, and those that want to advertise at $700 can still do so. It gives the rest of us a chance to get exposure on here!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2010)

We just discussed this a few days ago - please see the posts in the thread above.

Regarding the Marketplace - it gets far more traffic than the LMR Forum.


----------



## djs (Feb 15, 2010)

Presumably a "last minute rental" becomes available when one's plans have changed and they can no longer use their week.  This is a great way to soften the blow of MFs and other expenses one may have already put out there.  I look at it as a great service that TUG provides.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 15, 2010)

while MFs may be going up, rentals are coming down.,leave it the way it is.


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesse6283 said:


> What do you think fellow Tuggers?
> A lot of maintenance fees have gone up, and there is a restriction on the 45 day posting for $700. I feel that a lot of people look here for rentals, but they do not look at the Marketplace, especially since it  is hard to navigate too. Realistically, with Marriott and other maintenance fees being $1000 per week, I think this should be bumped up to $1500 max. Supply and Demand will still exist, and those that want to advertise at $700 can still do so. It gives the rest of us a chance to get exposure on here!!!




 Jesse I have to disagree with you! 
 I think the time span should be drop to 30 days as this listing area is only for last minute deals. This is to help owners that have a problem and can not use their unit and want to get some of their fee's back for the year. This section is there to try and help owners and not cover your maintenance fee's.
 I do not even like this last minute because it helps to bring down rental rates because many renters will hold off renting to see if they can get a last minute deal. 
 Another problem it causes is when some renters rent a week in advance and last minute see a great deal they try and cancel there rented week screwing the owners too! This is why now many owners state in writing that "No Refunds for any reason" in their contracts. 

 I have to agree with you on MarketPlace being hard to work with when your surfing for a rental or to buy unless you have a resort in mind. Also I have never been impressed with Tug as far as rental/sales results.

 PHILL12


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Phill12 said:


> I have to agree with you on MarketPlace being hard to work with when your surfing for a rental or to buy unless you have a resort in mind. Also I have never been impressed with Tug as far as rental/sales results.
> 
> PHILL12



What would make the marketplace easier to search for you?


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 16, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> What would make the marketplace easier to search for you?



 Brian,If I remember right the old system you could pick out a letter for a resort you had interest in and see all the listings together and compare with dates(rentals) or pricing(sales). I understand you can type in the names of a resort of interest but I would like to see something setup where I could see all listings from one area of interest like Lake Tahoe area and all listings would show.If I was interested in Vail Colorado I could see all rental/sales ads for Vail area and not all of Colorado. I just like the break down to the area of interest to me.

 Also as I posted last month to you when I renew my ad I expect it to be back on page one and not page four just updating my closing day.

 I would have never renewed but started a new ad with same information as old ad to have it back on first page. Many people will checkout the listings until they seem to just run together and stop. I doubt many people really look at every ad and read all four or five pages. 

 THANKS!  PHIL


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Phill12 said:


> Brian,If I remember right the old system you could pick out a letter for a resort you had interest in and see all the listings together and compare with dates(rentals) or pricing(sales).



there was no search functionality at all in the legacy ad system...so im not sure about this one.




> I understand you can type in the names of a resort of interest but I would like to see something setup where I could see all listings from one area of interest like Lake Tahoe area and all listings would show.If I was interested in Vail Colorado I could see all rental/sales ads for Vail area and not all of Colorado. I just like the break down to the area of interest to me.



you can do this via the search tool....ie here are all the resorts for sale or for rent in colorado

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=

search tool is here:  http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ClassifiedSearch.aspx





> Also as I posted last month to you when I renew my ad I expect it to be back on page one and not page four just updating my closing day.



the order in which ads are displayed depends on what column you have sorted and what search options you are using.



> I would have never renewed but started a new ad with same information as old ad to have it back on first page. Many people will checkout the listings until they seem to just run together and stop. I doubt many people really look at every ad and read all four or five pages.
> 
> THANKS!  PHIL



you are welcome to simply post a new ad if you wish, in fact I believe we even have a "copy this ad" feature as well to allow you to easily do this.

however even doing that wont guarantee your ad shows up at the top...again it all depends on what the user searching has the colums sorted at.


----------

